
MAYKE – Build a side-project this May - arixking
https://www.maykeithappen.com
======
toymachine
Who is this by/for? It says "We’re a community of people trying to build our
side projects over the month of May." but there is no talk about who we is.
I'm not suspicious or anything, just curious!

~~~
arixking
Hey! It's meant to be more of a collective "everyone who wants to
participate"! I came up with the concept as myself and some friends are trying
to get a project off the ground this month ourselves!

Sorry if it isn't SUPER clear! I designed/built/launched this site in less
than a week (with no room for testing since May is tomorrow, haha)!

Thanks!

